

Miami Marlins manager suspended over Castro comments - why-el
http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2012/04/10/sports/baseball/ap-bbn-marlins-guillen.html?_r=1&hp

======
debacle
I listened to this story this morning on NPR, and I didn't find what he said
particularly bad. In fact, it rang somewhat true - Castro, if anything, should
be respected for his ability to avoid assassination and maintain power.

